# UBER FOUNDERS HATE DRIVERS



## randall timonds (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's. 

Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.

IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO EARN A PROFIT WITH UBER without a SURGE.

The Founders of UBER don't give a CRAP about the drivers, period space space.

Anti-Trust Lawsuit is Coming.

The only way to stop the madness is get RIDE SHARING UNION.

Subract tolls, water, wear and tear, phones, on the road meals and gas from your weekly earnings will be a loss. 

UBER IS PREYING ON THE DESPERATION OF PEOPLE WHO NEED MONEY AND BURNING THE TAXI COMPANIES TO THE GROUND IN THE PROCESS.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


Shill.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Shill.


So I'm a shill for giving my opinion? OK whatever


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Shill.


You don't know his market, you don't know his background, you label him because he doesn't fit your narrative, you are a complete tool.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> You don't know his market, you don't know his background, you label him because he doesn't fit your narrative, you are a complete tool.


Thank you


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> You don't know his market, you don't know his background, you label him because he doesn't fit your narrative, you are a complete tool.


At least I don't run around with an asshole badge.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> At least I don't run around with an asshole badge.


Nope you run around with Frankenstein as your avatar, a mindless creature which is exactly how you act.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Subract tolls, water, wear and tear, phones, on the road meals and gas from your weekly earnings will be a loss.


Always trust the advice from someone who thinks you're an idiot.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

So many people in this country believe that someone else owes them something. Seriously, if you're not making money do something else. Uber knows that it's ap is clever and it's something people find interest in. There will always be new drivers popping up all over the place and old/new riders are using the app to get a ride everyday.

Uber is like Ebay in the sense that all the sellers are on the Ebay forums crying about how ebay puts their customers priorities over that of the sellers.. that the fee's are too much.. but Ebay knows you're not going to find a larger customer base anywhere else so they can and do charge whatever they want for you to sell. Sellers try other sites but most of them always come back to Ebay.

Uber knows the average driver isn't going to start up their own taxi company and new drivers will always be around to keep the revenue coming in...

Ebay and paypal are still nickel diming every single transaction but millions of people are still using it all the time. The Uber terms are clearly laid out and if you feel it's not worth it for you then you should move on.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

randall timonds said:


> IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO EARN A PROFIT WITH UBER without a SURGE





randall timonds said:


> The Founders of UBER don't give a CRAP about the drivers, period space space.


I am always quick to point out Uber's lies and tricks. They make it easy.

The fact is, there are some drivers who make it work for them. Everyone is different. Everyone drives a different car. Everyone has different bills. Not all markets pay the same. A person driving a car with 150,000 miles on it, doesn't have to worry much about depreciation. A person who can't find work anywhere else and has children to feed, figures Uber is better than watching his kids starve to death. There are too many different scenarios and life situations which make it impossible to tell what another person is making or not. A better question would be, why does anyone care?

I try not to pick on individuals who post here, unless they attack me or another member. I do find it annoying when some members get upset when I comment on Uber's manipulative, lying tactics. I also get tired of reading about life changing money being made when quoting statistics that are simply unbelievable.

With regards to the OP statement that it is "impossible to make a profit without a surge." It's not impossible for me. I average about $15 per hour without any surges. I also don't drive very often and live in a unusual market. Like I said, everyone is different.

With regards to the OP statement that Uber doesn't give a crap about their drivers, I couldn't agree more.

If it works for you great. All that means to me is you either suck at math, or you have figured out a way to earn a profit. Either way, I don't really care. My bills are paid, that's all I care about.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> Nope you run around with Frankenstein as your avatar,


That is Hackenstein in New York City. TwoFiddyMile is in North Carolina by way of Massachusetts.

I love New York, it is the Yankees that I hate.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> So many people in this country believe that someone else owes them something. Seriously, if you're not making money do something else. Uber knows that it's ap is clever and it's something people find interest in. There will always be new drivers popping up all over the place and old/new riders are using the app to get a ride everyday.
> 
> Uber is like Ebay in the sense that all the sellers are on the Ebay forums crying about how ebay puts their customers priorities over that of the sellers.. that the fee's are too much.. but Ebay knows you're not going to find a larger customer base anywhere else so they can and do charge whatever they want for you to sell. Sellers try other sites but most of them always come back to Ebay.
> 
> ...


Unlike you I like the idea of workers fighting back. It has to start somewhere. I hardly drive anymore but I hate this company and how it treats it's employees and uses that BS "independent contractor" status to abuse people. We should all stand up against this fraud.

Thinks will change but it's going to take the Government and the courts.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is Hackenstein in New York City. TwoFiddyMile is in North Carolina by way of Massachusetts.
> 
> I love New York, it is the Yankees that I hate.


Interestingly, New York pays allot better then most regions. This is why you need Government involved. More regulations along with drivers caps = better pay. Uber left to it's own devises = driver abuse.

BASE FARE $3, $0.40 PER MINUTE, $2.15 PER MILE


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Every company has that group of people that huddle around the lunchroom table and cry about how poorly they are paid for their flat-lined level contribution while the rest of the staff are too busy making it work for them and earning top dollar day in and day out.

As we speak I'm taking a water break from waxing my car, detailing the interior and getting ready for a busy Friday night where I expect to make at least $300 while cruising around the city having a blast with the nightlife crowd around downtown Orlando. Catch me if you can.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> Every company has that group of people that huddle around the lunchroom table and cry about how poorly they are paid for their flat-lined level contribution while the rest of the staff are too busy making it work for them and earning top dollar day in and day out.


Just curious Robert. How long you been driving?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Shill.


Or new driver. Still on the honeymoon.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I've haven't been using Uber very long. I've been driving professionally for over 16 years, Class A OTR, Limos, Buses and Taxis.

Oh and a wrecker for a few months but the hostility wasn't worth it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robert Estuar said:


> Every company has that group of people that huddle around the lunchroom table and cry about how poorly they are paid for their flat-lined level contribution while the rest of the staff are too busy making it work for them and earning top dollar day in and day out.
> 
> As we speak I'm taking a water break from waxing my car, detailing the interior and getting ready for a busy Friday night where I expect to make at least $300 while cruising around the city having a blast with the nightlife crowd around downtown Orlando. Catch me if you can.


Tell me the Orlando rates again? Does it surge like crazy?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious.


I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...



Claw Dogs said:


> If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long.


When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
AND on top of this, new drivers are being hit with higher commission fees.

You say Uber would not be operating for long if drivers did not make money... yes and no.
Many drivers HAVE bailed, even turning to drive for taxis, limos, and truck companies.
However, the ones Uber is counting to help them keep growing, are the NEW PART TIME DRIVERS.
_As long as Uber has a pool of new drivers they can onboard with false promises_ (and now mislead by the likes of yourself and Glados), _Uber will continue to have drivers willing to try it out._
*The KEY, is to ensure they have a FULL TIME job to help supplement their Uber driving hobby.*
Your job (and Glados' job) is apparently to tell those drivers '_NOT to worry about the actual operating costs and just drive. Trust in Uber. Uber will take care of them. Do not listen to the seasoned taxi and Uber drivers that spread evil lies about Uber'..._

Yes, we are just spreading evil lies and should not be driving because clearly we are not cut out for it... we clearly do not see the vision in $0.85/mile...
Right... such sound logic you provide. Good luck selling your snake oil.

You suggest that _"Uber is not the greatest company in the world"._
Neither Uber nor the existing taxi system is the ideal solution. Both have their flaws and both prey on someone, which usually tends to be the drivers.

THAT is the point.

If Uber stepped up to the plate and ACTUALLY tried to be a POSITIVE force of change for the transportation industry, then we would all back them.
However, so far, they only show their greed and indifference to their drivers.
They only show their strong arm tactics and adversarial approaches to new markets and anyone that disagrees with them.
They COULD have been something unique and special. Something we could all get behind.
But they dropped the ball because of greed and power.
They let it go to their head and it shows in how they treat their drivers.

But hey, we're the bad guys.
We're the ones that don't get it.

WTFever.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

last night (thursday) between between 10:30 pm and 3:37 am the average (constant) surge was 2.3-2.6 with a peak of 3.8 for about 45 mins. The lake bueno vista, winter garden and magic kingdom areas stay red 75% of every hour. If you go longer than 15 minutes without a ping you need to move your car closer to the attractions.

I'll post back and let you know how it was tonight (friday)

Keep in mind I'm speaking about the Magic Kindom/Disney, party/club/bar and nightlife districts. And people like to explore.. 8-10 miles and up - as soon as you drop off, turn the corner, your phone is beeping again for another pick up


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> last night (thursday) between between 10:30 pm and 3:37 am the average surge was 2.3 with a peak of 3.8 for about 45 mins. average fare was $26 for me . couple $15's and nothing below $9 after 10 o clock
> 
> I'll post back and let you know how it was tonight (friday)
> 
> Keep in mind I'm speaking about the Magic Kindom/Disney, party/club/bar and nightlife districts. And people like to explore.. 8-10 miles and up - as soon as you drop off, turn the corner, your phone is beeping again for another pick up


What are you trying to say? Yeah, most everyone here has those stories.

Do you want actual help or are you just here to brag and prove how wrong everyone is? First off you need to stop posting your gross figures and just your net. That just show's everyone how naive you are. Second, you should post one of your last statements. This doesn't do anyone any good though.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

A few posts up "fuzzy elvis" asked about Orlando.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> A few posts up "fuzzy elvis" asked about Orlando.


Ha. Well, you see that "reply" button?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


You are totally correct. I have a 2015 with almost 100k miles on it. I am just about out of warranty. Seriously, I even think they believe we have it easy and are paid very well. The math they use is all wrong!!! Expenses expenses expenses add up. Jerks slamming doors, dirtying the car, soiling the seats. Tolls are forgotten all the time. It's an insult. New text message: drive drive drive. I care about the PAX 's safety, but feel unappreciated big time.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

OP has nailed one crucial point. Uber was born out of TK's inability to get a ride when he wanted one.

He does hate drivers, he views them as a necessary evil until he can get a driverless fleet on the road. Oddly enough, he never mentions how Uber is going to pay for this magical fleet.
Right now, they have a free fleet of cars, and barely pay the drivers.

TK has stated in interviews that he thinks EVERY car should be an Uber. He bragged on Colbert that he is a 5-star driver. We all know that's a damn lie, there are no 5-star drivers after about 3 trips. 

Can some people turn a profit? Yes, but that's inconsequential to Uber. As long as they add drivers to the pool, they will continue to suppress rates and take larger commission chunks at will. 

I have one question for Robert Estuar.
What's your commission split with Uber?


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Robert Estuar said:


> Uber is like Ebay in the sense that all the sellers are on the Ebay forums crying about how ebay puts their customers priorities over that of the sellers.. that the fee's are too much.. but Ebay knows you're not going to find a larger customer base anywhere else so they can and do charge whatever they want for you to sell. Sellers try other sites but most of them always come back to Ebay.


Good example except for this one fact. One isn't depreciating a necessity to life...a car. Most anyone can sign-up and sell crap from their house and get some coin in the bank. Don't know how many times I've found an old receiver on the ground in my city and sold it for $50. Or find a bass amp, get a shop to fix it for $20 and then sell for $120. I've even purchased something from Staples well discounted and sold for a profit on eBay.

Those whiners and criers on eBay forums are whining because they can't find anything to sell, not because their car is being ruined on the road.

Uber is insidious because they know what they are doing is to the detriment of the driver. Any 1st year accountant can tell you that but they prey on the naivety of their target audience with promises of false claims.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is Hackenstein in New York City. TwoFiddyMile is in North Carolina by way of Massachusetts.
> 
> I love New York, it is the Yankees that I hate.


You mean that isn't Frankenstein in his avatar?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> You mean that isn't Frankenstein in his avatar?


Nope, I took a selfie of your face 

Now to act like a 49 year old.
Limepro, you have taxi bigotry.
Cool man.
But time to let you go.
You know, dear John and all.
Dear limepro,
It's over baby.
Your hatred of all things cab, it's just wrong.
It's not me, it's you.
And i MEAN that.
See you around.
We should still be friends,
Although we were never friends.
I wish you the best,
Cause that's what we say in these instances.
It's not that I won't debate- you simply attack all posting cabbies, without sifting through the context of the post.
Sincerely,
TwoFiddyMile


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope, I took a selfie of your face
> 
> Now to act like a 49 year old.
> Limepro, you have taxi bigotry.
> ...


I'm sorry you mistake my disdain for your lies as a hatred towards the taxi industry. You see most of the posts by taxi drivers here is incorrect and one sided. I do attack those posts, because they don't belong, you don't know, you only wish to spread misinformation. Just like the original post in this thread, show me where it mentions Uber or how he came to that conclusion.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


uber hate drivers.how drivers hate uber.lyft not getting sued for employees vs independent contractor just uber enough said


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm sorry you mistake my disdain for your lies as a hatred towards the taxi industry. You see most of the posts by taxi drivers here is incorrect and one sided. I do attack those posts, because they don't belong, you don't know, you only wish to spread misinformation. Just like the original post in this thread, show me where it mentions Uber or how he came to that conclusion.


This thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-driver-charged-with-first-degree-murder.36254/ didn't work


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...
> 
> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
> ...


The shills are easy to spot in this forum...

They are rabid Uber lovers, who blame drivers for their misery...

Kinda like the abusive husband blaming his wife for slapping her around, since its her fault and all.


----------



## Potsy (Sep 10, 2015)

JLA said:


> What are you trying to say? Yeah, most everyone here has those stories.
> 
> Do you want actual help or are you just here to brag and prove how wrong everyone is? First off you need to stop posting your gross figures and just your net. That just show's everyone how naive you are. Second, you should post one of your last statements. This doesn't do anyone any good though.


I agree with you people should quote net income not the ridiculous gross figures that uber brag about. I estimate my net income is 40 to 50 percent of what I gross which isn't much.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> The shills are easy to spot in this forum...
> 
> They are rabid Uber lovers, who blame drivers for their misery...
> 
> Kinda like the abusive husband blaming his wife for slapping her around, since its her fault and all.


It is her fault if she doesn't leave the abusive husband and keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> At least I don't run around with an asshole badge.


You don't need a badge to prove that


KeJorn said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...
> 
> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
> ...


I'm out there making it work for me. Politics aside, Uber is not a non-profit. They do what every capitalist company does. Why is that so tough to digest? Companies have never been in business to make anyone happy and comfortable, that's what marketing is for. They are there to make money off the sweat on our backs. If I can work and make something in the process rather than idling at home doing nothing and being unproductive or crying about how terrible it all is, I will rather do that. It works for some of us, and for some it doesn't. Not everyone is cut out to be a doctor or lawyer and there's plenty to complain about the medical and legal professions. But everyday doctors are saving lives and Lawyers are fighting and winning cases. Life is what you make of it.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> You don't need a badge to prove that
> 
> Life is what you make of it.


If dealt a bad hand there is little recourse but to suffer and die at the troth.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber is an unsafe company. They have their own set of guidelines that go against state laws. On top of this there are allowed to claim a safe ride free when all the trips are unsafe.

If the parent company doesn't know the Vehicle Code of the state they're operating in or flat out ignore them they are operating unsafely and put everyone at risk.

The government doesn't want to shut him down right away because they're bringing a lot of tax dollars at you're moving a lot of money.

I don't think it matters what numbers get posted. Either they're making a profit paying off your bills and saving a little money or they are not. The only way something is viable in my case.

My final opinion on over is there unsafely running a transportation company claiming it safe and its not. So all the SafeRide these need to be returned or pay to the government


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Sly said:


> If dealt a bad hand there is little recourse but to suffer and die at the troth.


I just have a different opinion. I understand the frustration. But I'm not that bitter about it. I volunteered my time, my car etc to drive with Uber. No one put a gun to my head and forced me to be a driver. This is not North Korea. I can walk away from Uber or they can fire me. Whatever.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> I've haven't been using Uber very long. I've been driving professionally for over 16 years, Class A OTR, Limos, Buses and Taxis.
> 
> Oh and a wrecker for a few months but the hostility wasn't worth it.


Still in the honeymoon phase, hasn't paid for new tires, brakes, transmission, puke, alternator, rotors, still probably lying to his insurance, risking being dropped. That 300/night goes out the window your first accident, or major engine trouble....Uber on.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> You don't need a badge to prove that
> I'm out there making it work for me. Politics aside, Uber is not a non-profit. They do what every capitalist company does. Why is that so tough to digest? Companies have never been in business to make anyone happy and comfortable, that's what marketing is for. They are there to make money off the sweat on our backs. If I can work and make something in the process rather than idling at home doing nothing and being unproductive or crying about how terrible it all is, I will rather do that. It works for some of us, and for some it doesn't. Not everyone is cut out to be a doctor or lawyer and there's plenty to complain about the medical and legal professions. But everyday doctors are saving lives and Lawyers are fighting and winning cases. Life is what you make of it.


Uber does not have to be a non-profit to give a damn about their workforce, whether that workforce consists of employees or independent contractors.
In general, most companies do not shit on their salesforce. They value them. 
Uber has shown they do not place much value on their seasoned drivers.

_"Companies have never been in business to make anyone happy and comfortable"_
Companies most certainly DO rely on happy staff to remain in business.

Clearly you have never been in the military.

*Basic Leadership 101:*
_Mission Accomplishment and Troop Welfare go hand in hand.
One is necessary for the other._

Only in times of emergency (war, etc) will Mission Accomplishment take more precedence.
However, if your leaders are worth their salt, they will have developed the rapport they need with their men long before such emergencies, so that the men understood that when the shit hits the fan, everyone DOES THEIR JOB - no questions asked. To get to that point, they have to know that their leaders have their best interests at heart, even when they tell them to do something they might not agree with. There is trust and loyalty there. Uber does not understand leadership. They undermine any trust and loyalty.

Companies DO make their staff happy, because they KNOW without them, they would not have a company.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


Tell me how your making money with Uber. The rates don't allow for profit when you factor in expenses. Sometimes drivers think they make money but it will catch up with them.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...
> 
> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
> ...


You are so right. I don't have many friends or people I know but getting hammered with requests to sponsor new drivers ALL THE TIME. I see how this is their tactic. Make a killing now while they can until the pool of willing drivers runs dry. Someone said that it works for them and that is great but wait until the car starts breaking down and repairs start adding up! That is on top of all existing expenses! It is not hard to make money but also be fair to drivers. We are not asking a big deal not cry or complain. But things are not right and getting worse!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare,


This is what pisses me off. A real company rewards its workforce the longer you stay with them. The longer you stay with Uber, the worse it gets.

With each rate cut, Uber finds new drivers willing to work for less, 
which makes it impossible for us to take a stand to be treated fairly. Uber finds them with lying ads and false claims.

I know that's a big reason why I'm so resentful of new drivers and are not willing to help them on this forum. If Uber couldn't find new drivers who worked for less, I'd still be making 25 - 30 bucks per hour without any surges.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Uber does not have to be a non-profit to give a damn about their workforce, whether that workforce consists of employees or independent contractors.
> In general, most companies do not shit on their salesforce. They value them.
> Uber has shown they do not place much value on their seasoned drivers.
> 
> ...


While I agree with some of your points, Uber is in a position where it doesn't have to care. It is unregulated, for now, and has a huge pool of drivers coming on every day. Either you grin and bare it or you move on. It sounds cynical but a lot of folks will gripe about how terrible Uber is but still wake up in the morning and put on their "Uber Uniform".. As soon as I'm unhappy with what I'm doing, I'm moving on. For now, I'm OK with all of this. There are plenty of negative and positives to working for Uber. If you focus on the negatives, you will get more of the same. If you stay positive and keep doing the right thing, you can stay happy and better things will come into your existence. Like I said, companies are not in the business of doling out happiness. You make your way and find your own in life.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is what pisses me off. A real company rewards its workforce the longer you stay with them. The longer you stay with Uber, the worse it gets.
> 
> With each rate cut, Uber finds new drivers willing to work for less,
> which makes it impossible for us to take a stand to be treated fairly. Uber finds them with lying ads and false claims.
> ...


It depends on the company you work for really. I worked for a fortune 500 company for close to ten years. They kept cutting workforce, pay for some, benefits, etc. In the end I dodged 3 rounds of lay-offs but not the fourth. All the while I was busting my ass, doing the right thing. The company is still in business and thriving and the cuts and lay-offs were not even necessary at the time as the company was still very profitable. I saw the signs but kept my hopes up. I never got resentful. I counted my blessing that I had held a job for so long which afforded me a home, food, all the basics I needed and more. I'm learning that if things don't work for me, either I get it to work or I figure something else out that will eventually work. And I try to help everyone, regardless of my feelings because its always the right thing to do..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> It depends on the company you work for really. I worked for a fortune 500 company for close to ten years. They kept cutting workforce, pay for some, benefits, etc. In the end I dodged 3 rounds of lay-offs but not the fourth. All the while I was busting my ass, doing the right thing. The company is still in business and thriving and the cuts and lay-offs were not even necessary at the time as the company was still very profitable. I saw the signs but kept my hopes up. I never got resentful. I counted my blessing that I had held a job for so long which afforded me a home, food, all the basics I needed and more. I'm learning that if things don't work for me, either I get it to work or I figure something else out that will eventually work. And I try to help everyone, regardless of my feelings because its always the right thing to do..


Your glass half full attitude is admirable. My wife is the same way. I'm not there. Fortunately, Uber is such a tiny part of my life, it doesn't have much affect on me. I'm very grateful and optimistic about things that matter to me. Uber hardly qualifies in the large scope of my life. Uber is really just a tiny revenue stream for me, that unfortunately has almost dried up.

I do feel bad for those who helped build this company only to have their pay cut in half. I know many of us try to help new drivers by pointing out all of Uber's lies and games. We usually get blown off as being negative.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. You sound like a really cool person. ☺


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You sound like a really cool person. ☺


And you sound like someone who can have a disagreement and counterpoint with an individual, and not be a dick about it. I enjoy hearing another point of view when it comes from an intelligent source.


----------



## randall timonds (Sep 18, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


The facts are in it is totally obvious.....if you can't see it then you are blind. You maybe making some money but the long term reality is eventually you will go broke unless you set aside every penny you earn to go towards Gas, Insurance, Wear and Tear, Cell Phone, Water and on the road Lunch. If you make $150 in a 8 hour shift driving UberX and you put 225 miles on your car YOU LOST MONEY, DANG you blind fool. The Taxi price of $1.90 a mile in Dallas is set so the company can turn a profit with out profit BOZO you go out of business. UberX profit threshold is much smaller more like $1.30 per mile that would be enough to keep your car on the road and earn a modest income.


----------



## randall timonds (Sep 18, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> I've haven't been using Uber very long. I've been driving professionally for over 16 years, Class A OTR, Limos, Buses and Taxis.
> 
> Oh and a wrecker for a few months but the hostility wasn't worth it.


Robert come on be honest..... 16 years driving experience and you are driving uberX . without a surge it is impossible to make $300.00 unless you work 20 hours straight which is illegal.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> The facts are in it is totally obvious.....if you can't see it then you are blind. You maybe making some money but the long term reality is eventually you will go broke unless you set aside every penny you earn to go towards Gas, Insurance, Wear and Tear, Cell Phone, Water and on the road Lunch. If you make $150 in a 8 hour shift driving UberX and you put 225 miles on your car YOU LOST MONEY, DANG you blind fool. The Taxi price of $1.90 a mile in Dallas is set so the company can turn a profit with out profit BOZO you go out of business. UberX profit threshold is much smaller more like $1.30 per mile that would be enough to keep your car on the road and earn a modest income.


$1.10 in Austin, TX per mile for UberX.
It takes a lot of self discipline to not deadhead around looking for pings, especially if your last drop seems like it's out in the boonies. Breaking even at $1 net per mile actually driven is the challenge. Without surge fares, it's nearly impossible.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


Uber has been in my area for almost 2 years, it certainly isn't "burning the taxi industry down" . Our numbers are up, NYC has only seen a 10 percent drop in fares and driver income. Don't believe all the hype Uber is feeding you and the reporters. The taxi industry will survive, we have changed because of Uber, but that means it is better for the customer. Once Uber has to release its true numbers, change all drivers to employees, run out of gullible drivers, maybe it will be Uber that goes away.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Uber has been in my area for almost 2 years, it certainly isn't "burning the taxi industry down" . Our numbers are up, NYC has only seen a 10 percent drop in fares and driver income. Don't believe all the hype Uber is feeding you and the reporters. The taxi industry will survive, we have changed because of Uber, but that means it is better for the customer. Once Uber has to release its true numbers, change all drivers to employees, run out of gullible drivers, maybe it will be Uber that goes away.


In other words, when Uber is made to play by the same rules as everyone else.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

JLA said:


> In other words, when Uber is made to play by the same rules as everyone else.


Socialism at work.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sly said:


> Socialism at work.


Markets without regulations will fall into a free for all. Uber having to abide by the same laws as the other transportation companies is not socialism.
Now go cash your social security check, and celebrate the good things about socialism.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxis aren't state owned. THAT would be socialism.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Markets without regulations will fall into a free for all. Uber having to abide by the same laws as the other transportation companies is not socialism.
> Now go cash your social security check, and celebrate the good things about socialism.


Nothing wrong with a free for all.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxis aren't state owned. THAT would be socialism.


Taxi's have limits placed upon them by cities of what they can charge. That is government controlling commerce ie socialism. Orlando used to have a limit of permits 600 for the entire city limiting how many people were allowed to do commerce there, that is also socialism. Add to that stupid requirements that bad areas, poor areas, must be equally serviced even though you don't make as much money servicing them is also socialism. Ensuring taxi's for the disabled, the weakest among us is also socialism.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sly said:


> Nothing wrong with a free for all.


Until you're the one screwed over the worst. We are a country of laws with good reason.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've only been driving since the beginning of August, however I am seeing a growing trend. That Uber seems to want to get more drivers on the road no matter if the demand is not there. I'll open the Pax app on a weekend and see an average of 5-7 cars idle in the Hampton area alone. Move the map up North to Newport News and the same. I'm not sure how Uber does their algorithm for demand and price surges but it appears way off. Flood the market too much and you lose the appeal for existing drivers who will then bail. 

Too many drivers = not enough pickups for selected driver. 
Not enough business to maintain profit = driver will likely quit.


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


This job is physically easier, pays better, has great flexibility and is more fun than retail or fast food so I think there will always be takers. I have been driving for almost a year and make nice money. If you think you are worth more money, than go find that job. There are better jobs out there if you qualify and have the education, attitude and/or muscles. Another thing I like is that I never come home irritated at my idiot boss or crazy co-workers. (except of course when I read some of these postings).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


^^^
NYC is one of the few places in this country where you actually can make "good" money. 
Don't compare NYC where you are with some city where the driver is making a buck a mile and paying 25%.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I am always quick to point out Uber's lies and tricks. They make it easy.
> 
> The fact is, there are some drivers who make it work for them. Everyone is different. Everyone drives a different car. Everyone has different bills. Not all markets pay the same. A person driving a car with 150,000 miles on it, doesn't have to worry much about depreciation. A person who can't find work anywhere else and has children to feed, figures Uber is better than watching his kids starve to death. There are too many different scenarios and life situations which make it impossible to tell what another person is making or not. A better question would be, why does anyone care?
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!... Realityshark describes the "Uber Reality" perfectly in a few short paragraphs. WELL DONE!


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

I hate to break it to you, KeJorn, but no transportation related business really cares about their employees, especially drivers. Most major transportation companies have unions that help ensure a level of benefits and decency in the workplace. As someone who works in safety for the transportation industry, getting management to care about the drivers at all is usually done as a risk management tool. A safety manager or supervisor tries to sell their boss on the concept that if the drivers and front line employees think that we care about them, there will be less accidents. And this will help preserve profit margin. A student studying the transportation safety field, is usually required at some point in college to write several sales pitches to managers in various industries selling them on the benefits of rewarding employee safety and good conduct.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> I hate to break it to you, KeJorn, but no transportation related business really cares about their employees, especially drivers. Most major transportation companies have unions that help ensure a level of benefits and decency in the workplace. As someone who works in safety for the transportation industry, getting management to care about the drivers at all is usually done as a risk management tool. A safety manager or supervisor tries to sell their boss on the concept that if the drivers and front line employees think that we care about them, there will be less accidents. And this will help preserve profit margin. A student studying the transportation safety field, is usually required at some point in college to write several sales pitches to managers in various industries selling them on the benefits of rewarding employee safety and good conduct.


^^^
I disagree. 
I think that benefits illustrate how an employer cares for the employees. 
My company gave me the choice of an HMO or PPO, both of which are choices for police and fire in Vegas.... along with probably other civil servants of which I'm unaware. 
I don't pay deductions for health, optical, or dental but the last time I went in for a filling two weeks ago and a cleaning, I paid 5 bux. 
I've spoken to other livery drivers who aren't getting squat, comparatively speaking.
They also drive crap cars because their companies don't have anything more than rudimentary service departments while mine has that plus body and frame repair as well as paint and interior but a few things are contracted out. 
Anyway...


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...
> 
> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
> ...


Damn! I never could quite figure out why I hate Uber so much. I think you tapped into it.

Uber, and still some potential start up company, could be so much more for both customers and drivers. It has been disappointing. Uber doesn't meet any of the grandiose expectations that they create and promote.

I think the answer, ultimately, is in local companies stepping in, and that huge companies create just as many if not more problems than they solve.

Support your local mom and pop businesses. Please.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> It depends on the company you work for really. I worked for a fortune 500 company for close to ten years. They kept cutting workforce, pay for some, benefits, etc. In the end I dodged 3 rounds of lay-offs but not the fourth. All the while I was busting my ass, doing the right thing. The company is still in business and thriving and the cuts and lay-offs were not even necessary at the time as the company was still very profitable. I saw the signs but kept my hopes up. I never got resentful. I counted my blessing that I had held a job for so long which afforded me a home, food, all the basics I needed and more. I'm learning that if things don't work for me, either I get it to work or I figure something else out that will eventually work. And I try to help everyone, regardless of my feelings because its always the right thing to do..


I have read several of your posts and I think you are a good an well-meaning person.

But the thing about it is, no matter how much capitalism ****s you around, you will defend it until death. It is very difficult for tough-minded, rugged individualists like yourself to accept that some forces are beyond your control and you will be helpless to cope with it without solidarity from fellow humans.

I will admire you as you try, but I feel bad that you think you can fight the battles all by your lonesome.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Skipping all of the intervening pages... If you want to prevail in a lawsuit, you have to show you were a harmed party. If you voluntarily signed up for Uber, and posted on a forum that you weren't making any money, yet continue to be an independent contractor for Uber, how are you going to claim you were harmed and Uber is at fault when you continue to do the very thing you are claiming is harming you?

It's like if you agreed to mow someone's yard. You decide you're not getting paid enough, but you keep doing it. Duh.

And before you talk about an anti-trust lawsuit, you should look up what exactly it is.

Oh, response is to OP.

And, playing devil's advocate.

Edit to change class action to anti-trust.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sly said:


> Taxi's have limits placed upon them by cities of what they can charge. That is government controlling commerce ie socialism. Orlando used to have a limit of permits 600 for the entire city limiting how many people were allowed to do commerce there, that is also socialism. Add to that stupid requirements that bad areas, poor areas, must be equally serviced even though you don't make as much money servicing them is also socialism. Ensuring taxi's for the disabled, the weakest among us is also socialism.


You really don't have a clue what socialism is. There are many instances where socialism is a good thing. Standardized health care, prisons that aren't run for profit, Unemployment insurance, social security. These are all examples of socialism at work in a good way.
Pure capitalism without limits marginalizes the most vulnerable in a society. Since you think not requiring a fair and equitable service for the disabled is such a bad thing, I can do nothing but assume you have no one in your family with a disability, and you probably think we as a society should simply either ignore their needs or just kill them off to improve the gene pool. I'm certain you somehow call yourself a Christian as well, and think that pro life should only apply to the unborn, but heaven forbid that child should be able to eat once born. Get a clue, socialism to an extent is the sign of a civilized country.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> You really don't have a clue what socialism is. There are many instances where socialism is a good thing. Standardized health care, prisons that aren't run for profit, Unemployment insurance, social security. These are all examples of socialism at work in a good way.
> Pure capitalism without limits marginalizes the most vulnerable in a society. Since you think not requiring a fair and equitable service for the disabled is such a bad thing, I can do nothing but assume you have no one in your family with a disability, and you probably think we as a society should simply either ignore their needs or just kill them off to improve the gene pool. I'm certain you somehow call yourself a Christian as well, and think that pro life should only apply to the unborn, but heaven forbid that child should be able to eat once born. Get a clue, socialism to an extent is the sign of a civilized country.


So you admit it is socialism.
In order to be free we need to allow individuals to be free to do what they wish, make their own choices in life, and appreciate the profit/loss of those decisions without being handcuffed by socialist city managers. This country is built on Democratic free market ideals not socialist ones.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sly said:


> So you admit it is socialism.
> In order to be free we need to allow individuals to be free to do what they wish, make their own choices in life, and appreciate the profit/loss of those decisions without being handcuffed by socialist city managers. This country is built on Democratic free market ideals not socialist ones.


Capitalism = money is more important than people. Socialism = people are more important than money. Both have flaws, so a hybrid of Capitalism/Socialism (what we have) is probably better than either in a pure form. I believe people are more important than money. Too bad USA uses socialism to subsidize BIG Oil companies AND USA bails out too big to fail bankers making risky bets with federally insured deposits but not homeowners, nope, regular folks get foreclosed and evicted in tough times. So even our USA socialist programs are more beneficial to corporations and the wealthy who can afford to make huge campaign contributions and start super pacs for politicians.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Sly said:


> Taxi's have limits placed upon them by cities of what they can charge. That is government controlling commerce ie socialism. Orlando used to have a limit of permits 600 for the entire city limiting how many people were allowed to do commerce there, that is also socialism. Add to that stupid requirements that bad areas, poor areas, must be equally serviced even though you don't make as much money servicing them is also socialism. Ensuring taxi's for the disabled, the weakest among us is also socialism.


Call it Socialism or whatever. Capitalism needs regulation to stay healthy. Left on it's own it always favors the few (Travis and his cronies) and the majority that make it work get screwed. Uber is a great example of what happens without any controls. 1% with Billions and the 99% rest...next to nothing.

Work place safety, food safety, workplace compensation, etc. Thank you for Socialism. We need more. Not less.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JLA said:


> Call it Socialism or whatever. Capitalism needs regulation to stay healthy. Left on it's own it always favors the few (Travis and his cronies) and the majority that make it work get screwed. Uber is a great example of what happens without any controls. 1% with Billions and the 99% rest...next to nothing.
> 
> Work place safety, food safety, workplace compensation, etc. Thank you for Socialism. We need more. Not less.


^^^
The problem with Socialism is that sooner or later they run out of other peoples money. 
Margaret Thatcher actually said that.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Capitalism = money is more important than people. Socialism = people are more important than money. Both have flaws, so a hybrid of Capitalism/Socialism (what we have) is probably better than either in a pure form. I believe people are more important than money. Too bad USA uses socialism to subsidize BIG Oil companies AND USA bails out too big to fail bankers making risky bets with federally insured deposits but not homeowners, nope, regular folks get foreclosed and evicted in tough times. So even our USA socialist programs are more beneficial to corporations and the wealthy who can afford to make huge campaign contributions and start super pacs for politicians.


Yup. The biggest welfare queens are the big Corporations.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You sound like a really cool person. ☺





Realityshark said:


> And you sound like someone who can have a disagreement and counterpoint with an individual, and not be a dick about it. I enjoy hearing another point of view when it comes from an intelligent source.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> View attachment 13835


Are you ever in a nice mood? I read a bunch of your threads and you are always mean spirited. There's no reason to be that way to people who haven't done much but post on this forum. You go out of your way to find and post memes? Grow up.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> Are you ever in a nice mood? I read a bunch of your threads and you are always mean spirited. There's no reason to be that way to people who haven't done much but post on this forum. You go out of your way to find and post memes? Grow up.


Compared to about 90% of the posters on this forum, I'm probably one of the nicer ones... but perhaps you went out of your way to find ones you felt were _'mean spirited'_.
Besides, had that meme for a LOONG time now... came across it the other day in my files.. and then recalled your posts... immediately clicked.. 
Laugh a little.. geesh.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Is it possible that an individual can turn a profit with uber? , maybe. But only in rare ideal situations. And I'm not dissing anyone who says that they have. But I have completed well over a thousand rides with UberX, survived ubers learning curve, did all my oil changes, washed my car and would only work the "busiest" hours and kepted a keen eye on dead miles. Only too see rates slide from $1.25.$$1.05, and in the end .90 cents a mile.
My conclusion is yes, if your living in a van down by the river. As for those who say otherwise, well your either new or in serious denial or a shill for uncle Travis.
Just saying


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Compared to about 90% of the posters on this forum, I'm probably one of the nicer ones... but perhaps you went out of your way to find ones you felt were _'mean spirited'_.
> Besides, had that meme for a LOONG time now... came across it the other day in my files.. and then recalled your posts... immediately clicked..
> Laugh a little.. geesh.


in that case, i'm cool with your post


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/randall timonds: Earth to The
Randall! This is OLD,
OLD, OLD, OLD, OLD, OLD, OLD NEWS!

BTW: Welcome-2-UP.Net Forums,"Spud".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I am always quick to point out Uber's lies and tricks. They make it easy.
> 
> The fact is, there are some drivers who make it work for them. Everyone is different. Everyone drives a different car. Everyone has different bills. Not all markets pay the same. A person driving a car with 150,000 miles on it, doesn't have to worry much about depreciation. A person who can't find work anywhere else and has children to feed, figures Uber is better than watching his kids starve to death. There are too many different scenarios and life situations which make it impossible to tell what another person is making or not. A better question would be, why does anyone care?
> 
> ...


POST # 11/Realityshark: ONCE AGAIN
an Approval Ratings
O L Y M P I A N Schools the NUberers in
his Inimitable Style.

☆ ☆ NO SNARK ! ALL "SHARK" ! ☆ ☆

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
In Freakin' Color, no less.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you think IS serious...
> 
> When UberX started about 2-3 years ago, people made money.
> In the past 2 years, rate cuts have dropped driver income more than half what they had been. You now have to drive more than twice the distance to get the same fare, except NOW you incur more operational costs.
> ...


POST # 20/KeJorn: Exactly. BOOYAH !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> You are totally correct. I have a 2015 with almost 100k miles on it. I am just about out of warranty. Seriously, I even think they believe we have it easy and are paid very well. The math they use is all wrong!!! Expenses expenses expenses add up. Jerks slamming doors, dirtying the car, soiling the seats. Tolls are forgotten all the time. It's an insult. New text message: drive drive drive. I care about the PAX 's safety, but feel unappreciated big time.


POST # 25/uberparadise: Please Report
to the Administrator
that Your User Name is Illegally IRONIC
and wish to Amend it To:

☆☆ @#[F]UberingThroughHades ☆☆

Mentoring Bison: Busy Mentoring!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> While some of your points are valid, it's not that serious. If people were not making money as Drivers, Uber would not be operating for long. I make good money as a Driver and I get less than 1% of it from surge. Uber is not the greatest company in the world but it provides an opportunity for many of us. The taxi industry has been preying on people since its beginning with very little recourse for the average customer. If you are not making money as a Driver then maybe you should not be a Driver. No one is forcing you to be a Driver. I hope that doesn't sound to harsh but it's the truth.


Well of course your making money. You're in NYC were the city mandates the minimum fare uber can charge. Here in Toronto we make less than half what NYC drivers make even when you work out the currency exchange rate. I was hoping Toronto City Council would do the same thing but doesn't look so.

Time to go find a real job.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> Well of course your making money. You're in NYC were the city mandates the minimum fare uber can charge. Here in Toronto we make less than half what NYC drivers make even when you work out the currency exchange rate. I was hoping Toronto City Council would do the same thing but doesn't look so.
> 
> Time to go find a real job.


No kidding... I wish I made 1/2 their rates:










Compared to the rest of us:









1/2 NYC rates would be:
$1.50 base fare
$0.20 per minute
$1.08 per mile
$4.00 min fare

For DFW, that would be a considerable step in the right direction...

Oh but some would claim the fact NYC sets the rates, that it is a form of socialism...
GTFO...

Workers have rights that corporations should not trample on...
Any citizen should respect that.. yet SOMEHOW that gets lost in translation and some people actually defend the greedy corporations thinking they are standing up for the American way of life... seriously some people need to look at our history a little closer.

The REALLY sad part of this is, it would cost Uber NOTHING to raise rates.
Not like they would lose a dime.. in fact they would GAIN income.
At least in the past, Corporations with employees saw increased pay as an additional cost to their bottom line. Uber cannot even claim that as the reason for keeping rates low.
All they care, is their up coming IPO, valuation, and market domination.
Uber WANTS to monopolize the industry.

Hell, this idea they have to lower rates to compete with Lyft is garbage. Once Uber set rates at a decent amount, Lyft would follow suit, so as to keep drivers from working solely for Uber. Uber created that BS story that they have to compete with Lyft. Uber has been trying to UNDERCUT everyone and force them out of business.

Monopolies and undercutting the competition are things the government and citizens SHOULD be concerned with and SHOULD be addressing. Such tactics hurt business and the industry. Yet here we have Uber getting away with it and customers supporting it without understanding how it impacts us all. The longer Uber continues this, they help set a precedence that will take us BACKWARDS in time when corporations truly did run sweat shops. Most customers are also workers - this can impact them as well. They need to pay attention to this.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> View attachment 13933


I'd be laughing all the way to the bank machine if we were making these rates in Toronto.

Now that I've recently gotten a real job (I'm a school bus driver), I'm not all that enthusiastic to go out and wear down my car on Mr. Kalanick's behalf.

The little urchins on my bus might hate my guts, but as long as the school board is happy with my performance, I don't have to care what the little shits would rate me out of five stars.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Well of course your making money. You're in NYC were the city mandates the minimum fare uber can charge. Here in Toronto we make less than half what NYC drivers make even when you work out the currency exchange rate. I was hoping Toronto City Council would do the same thing but doesn't look so.
> 
> Time to go find a real job.


I'm working from CT, the rates are 1.50 mile and .18 minute.. I wish I was making NYC rates... Also I didn't realize the drastically different rates per state..


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> I'm working from CT, the rates are 1.50 mile and .18 minute.. I wish I was making NYC rates... Also I didn't realize the drastically different rates per state..


It's expensive to work in NY.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Sly said:


> It's expensive to work in NY.


Toronto's not exactly cheap either. In fact, some people have been agitating for unique minimum wage for Toronto residents higher than the Provincial standard.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> I'm working from CT, the rates are 1.50 mile and .18 minute.. I wish I was making NYC rates... Also I didn't realize the drastically different rates per state..


POST # 88/Claw Dogs: Just click.on
"Resources" on 
the "Function Bar" to get the Rates for
ALL SERVICES in all cities PLUS those
of Lyft.

BTW: Welcome to the UP.Net Forums.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> No kidding... I wish I made 1/2 their rates:
> 
> View attachment 13933
> 
> ...


POST # 86/KeJorn: As I am reading this
on a Sunday: Thank You
for the Fine Homily. Please say/wave
"Ahoy!" to DFW Stalwart Lyfter
UberRey .....he's the Guy in Darth
Vader Gear and sporting a Guitar
that, like its nickname, is shaped like
a Medieval BattleAxe.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

we've all been complaining about uber way too long. it's time to take action. finally a nation wide strike has been called. see "uber freedom" fb page. watch the video. on Oct 16th at 5pm i won't be just talk.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> we've all been complaining about uber way too long. it's time to take action. finally a nation wide strike has been called. see "uber freedom" fb page. watch the video. on Oct 16th at 5pm i won't be just talk.


Uber will just hire more drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Uber will just hire more drivers.


 well they have 2 1/2 weeks to flood the nation with drivers at same rates.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> *Toronto's not exactly cheap either*. In fact, some people have been agitating for unique minimum wage for Toronto residents higher than the Provincial standard.


Do you need TLC license and vehicles with TLC plates? Those are requirements for driving Uber in New York city.

http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> No kidding... I wish I made 1/2 their rates:
> Hell, this idea they have to lower rates to compete with Lyft is garbage. *Once Uber set rates at a decent amount, Lyft would follow suit*, *so as to keep drivers from working solely for Uber*. Uber created that BS story that they have to compete with Lyft. Uber has been trying to UNDERCUT everyone and force them out of business.


Riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Riders won't pay more for the same products.



KeJorn said:


> *Monopolies and undercutting the competition are things the government and citizens SHOULD be concerned with and SHOULD be addressing. Such tactics hurt business and the industry. Yet here we have Uber getting away with it and customers supporting it without understanding how it impacts us all. The longer Uber continues this, they help set a precedence that will take us BACKWARDS in time when corporations truly did run sweat shops. Most customers are also workers - this can impact them as well. They need to pay attention to this.*


You think riders should care for us? No, as long as they get the cheapest fares, they don't care for us, just like we really don't care for our passengers.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

randall timonds said:


> Uber was born out of frustration, the founders being burned to many times by Taxi's.
> 
> Sit back and look at the business model of UBER and then look at the business model of the TAXI they are polar opposites.
> 
> ...


A union is not the answer. Just ask the former union hostess employees.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> Riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Riders won't pay more for the same products.


BS.
That may be so NOW that Uber CUT the rates so low.

Think about what you are saying and remember how UberX was rolled out.
*UberX was the CHEAP version of UberBlack.*
Do you think people COMPLAINED about the cost of UberX when it was rolled out?
HIGHLY doubt it.
UberX was cheaper than Taxis and provided BETTER service (at least to a large enough population that felt that way)
Nobody was complaining... UNTIL they were introduced to the SURGE.

THEN surge pricing became an issue, because it was MANY times more than the standard fare.

Uber could have gotten rid of surge pricing and left a decent standard fare, that was still lower than taxis, with better service AND drivers would have sufficient profit margin to afford maintenance and future growth (replacement cars or even building a fleet)... THAT would have shown that seasoned drivers were valued and encouraged to partake in profitable opportunities.
But they didn't. THEY WANT US CHASING THE SURGE, because the rates are too damn low on their own.

They began cutting rates, drastically.
Until what started out as:

*UberX Rates from 11/18/13 *(_DFW UberX Rollout)_
Base fare: *$2*
Per mile:* $1.90*
Per minute: *$0.30*
Minimum fare: $6
Cancellation Fee: $8

became:

Base: *$1.00*
Per Mile: *$0.85*
Per Minute: *$0.10*
Min Fare: $3.50
Cancellation Fee: $6

Less than 1/2 the original fares.
The riders didn't ask for price cuts.
They were unhappy with the surge pricing.

Riders would have been fine paying considerably more than $0.85/mile.
However Uber is CHOOSING to strong arm competition and undercut their prices.
They are using their weight and financial strength to push around the smaller competitors.



tb1984 said:


> You think riders should care for us? No, as long as they get the cheapest fares, they don't care for us, just like we really don't care for our passengers.


Oh, I have already stated as much in other posts.
However part of the problem is that many are still in the newlywed mode with UberX and are simply happy to save money.
They haven't connected the dots. They don't see the bigger picture and how it can impact them.
And like our society has proven in the past, it is certainly possible they won't see the big picture until the damage is done.
That is the fickle nature of our society and their 'wants'.
However, finding ways to educate the riders... should be something we should strive for.
Or we can sit on our hands and just shake our heads, grin and bear it.. or simply quit Uber/Lyft all together.

Some people that are not drivers have shown concern. They get it. They understand. Some of them have even taken the time to see our side of the picture by driving for a period themselves.
They often come to the same conclusions as we have. So there are some customers who do care.
I am not naive enough to think it will be easy to convince the others. On the contrary, I have already bemoaned the times I have seen first hand how they simple plug their ears and refuse to hear it.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> BS.
> That may be so NOW that Uber CUT the rates so low.
> 
> Riders would have been fine paying considerably more than $0.85/mile.
> ...


Lyft would not have got much market shares in big cities if they had not subsidized riders and drivers with investors' money and its own profit. One of their famous programs, the Power Driver Bonus in which drivers don't have to pay commission.

So, we can't just say that Uber does all the undercutting prices.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> Lyft would not have got much market shares in big cities if they had not subsidized riders and drivers with investors' money and its own profit. One of their famous programs, the Power Driver Bonus in which drivers don't have to pay commission.
> 
> So, we can't just say that Uber does all the undercutting prices.


Reduced commissions that Lyft receives is NOT the same as Uber LOWERING rates in cities to unsustainable levels and has nothing to do with undercutting.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Reduced commissions that Lyft receives is NOT the same as Uber LOWERING rates in cities to unsustainable levels and has nothing to do with undercutting.


http://fusion.net/story/104768/leaked-lyft-document-confirms-competing-with-uber-is-hell/

_TechCrunch obtained "a forecast shared with potential investors" in Lyft. The document claims that Lyft expects to make $1.2 billion in gross revenue this year, which amounts to about $300 million left in the company's hands after it pays its drivers their cut. Lyft also expects to book nearly 90 million rides in 2015, producing an expected net profit of around $170 million once it factors in expenses like insurance and taxes.

The most incredible number in the document, though, isn't Lyft's lofty projections for its revenue growth-it's the revelation of how much it's costing Lyft just to remain in the arena with Uber.

Lyft is planning to spend $150 million in 2015 to acquire new customers, according to TechCrunch's document, and another $50 million to acquire new drivers. Much of that spending will likely take the form of sign-up bonuses for new users, like the incredible (and contentious) $1,000 bonus offered to brand-new Lyft drivers in recent weeks. But it will also mean subsidizing Lyft rides while keeping drivers happy by stabilizing their pay-so that, for example, a Lyft Line ride that costs the rider $10 might result in a driver being paid as if it were a $20 ride. In all, Lyft expects its rider and driver acquisition costs in 2015 to swallow its entire gross profit, and create a $30 million loss. (A Lyft spokeswoman declined to comment to us about TechCrunch's report.)

Lyft has no real choice but to keep raising millions of dollars in venture capital, and keep spending those millions on customer acquisition-if it doesn't, Uber will simply keep flooding the market with subsidies and promotions, and Lyft will either be left to compete in second-tier cities or forced out of business altogether. It's one of the reasons that anyone hoping to compete with Uber in the U.S. has such an impossible-seeming task ahead of them, and it's perhaps one of the reasons that Lyft CEO Logan Green seemed a little testy about Uber at today's SXSW panel.

According to the document, Lyft optimistically forecasts that in 2016, customer acquisition costs will eat up only (only!) about 60 percent of its gross profits. The good news, for customers, *is that Lyft's expensive market-share grab is forcing Uber to keep its prices low for the time being. So the next time you hop in a cheap ride through either company, say a little prayer of thanks to Lyft's patient, deep-pocketed investors for continuing to fight the battle.*_


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lyft investors: https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyft/investors

On that list, it has Carl Icahn, Didi Kuaidi, Alibaba and Rakuten


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> http://fusion.net/story/104768/leaked-lyft-document-confirms-competing-with-uber-is-hell/
> 
> _TechCrunch obtained "a forecast shared with potential investors" in Lyft. The document claims that Lyft expects to make $1.2 billion in gross revenue this year, which amounts to about $300 million left in the company's hands after it pays its drivers their cut. Lyft also expects to book nearly 90 million rides in 2015, producing an expected net profit of around $170 million once it factors in expenses like insurance and taxes.
> 
> ...


LMAO.. everything you just posted supported my statement that Uber is using it's muscle to force the smaller competitors (Lyft) out of the picture...
Basically: _Uber drops rates, Lyft has to follow suit to maintain sufficient market share to stay afloat._
Exactly what I stated...

What was your point in that entire post? To support my statements?

Well thank you, though I already knew that.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> LMAO.. everything you just posted supported my statement that Uber is using it's muscle to force the smaller competitors (Lyft) out of the picture...
> Basically: _Uber drops rates, Lyft has to follow suit to maintain sufficient market share to stay afloat._
> Exactly what I stated...
> 
> ...


You imply that only Uber does the undercutting first, and Lyft always follows. Without Lyft giving out freebies to riders and drivers, Lyft would not have got the market shares in big cities like it has, and your Uber rate in DFW would have still been sustainable.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

What you're saying is that Lyft already has big market shares in every markets, and Uber is the newcomer who has big pocket to spend to force out Lyft.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

> Both have flaws, so a hybrid of Capitalism/Socialism (what we have) is probably better than either in a pure form. I believe people are more important than money. Too bad USA uses socialism to subsidize BIG Oil companies AND USA bails out too big to fail bankers making risky bets with federally insured deposits but not homeowners, nope, regular folks get foreclosed and evicted in tough times. So even our USA socialist programs are more beneficial to corporations and the wealthy who can afford to make huge campaign contributions and start super pacs for politicians.


BINGO


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Do you need TLC license and vehicles with TLC plates? Those are requirements for driving Uber in New York city.
> 
> http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/


As of this writing, no.....But we will soon! In fact, they're voting about it at Toronto city hall 2 days from now! And it doesn't look like Über will raise the rates to accommodate the new fees either.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> As of this writing, no.....But we will soon! In fact, they're voting about it at Toronto city hall 2 days from now! And it doesn't look like Über will raise the rates to accommodate the new fees either.


If you needed TLC and TLC vehicle to drive Uber in Toronto, Uber would just leave Toronto.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> If you needed TLC and TLC vehicle to drive Uber in Toronto, Uber would just leave Toronto.


That might just happen. Anyway, Über is not my main source of income; it's a sideline. If it quits Toronto or gets banned, I have a regular job already. I'll just find something else to do for spare cash.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> What you're saying is that Lyft already has big market shares in every markets, and Uber is the newcomer who has big pocket to spend to force out Lyft.


Uber doesn't have to be the newcomer to push their weight around and stifle any competition.
They simply have to be the larger business with deeper pockets.

Everything you have shared, shows Lyft is trying to keep from closing shop.
At this point, it is less about what came first the chicken or the egg.
It's simply about how to survive when another company tries to monopolize the industry.
Uber is the heavyweight. They are the ones making the effort to monopolize the industry. Lyft just wants to stay afloat and remain in business.
Competition is good for the public and for the industry. Uber doesn't care about that. They want to completely dominate.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> In general, most companies do not shit on their salesforce. They value them.
> 
> _"Companies have never been in business to make anyone happy and comfortable"_
> Companies most certainly DO rely on happy staff to remain in business.
> ...


You can't possibly believe this crap can you ? There are very few companies that operate this way, they use you and throw you away when they no longer need you. UBER is no different in this regard.

What attracted everybody here to UBER in the first place ? Maybe the prospect of "No Boss", "Setting your own hours", "easy money" etc... sound familiar?
Fact is most everyone is here because they are tired of working for "The Man", turns out UBER is the "The Man" as well. They are no different than any other profit seeking corporation in existence.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> turns out UBER is the "The Man" as well. They are no different than any other profit seeking corporation in existence.


Oh yes they are. There are many decent companies who respect their employees. Uber is not one of them.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Competition and market forces will determine how this all plays out it won't be long until there will be several more ride share companies wouldn't doubt rental car companies get in the game there getting nailed just like taxis


----------

